# My New Truck



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Picked this beast up last week. 2013 F350 CC/LB, Lariat Ultimate package, and the 6.7 Powerstroke! Averaging 16mpg mixed driving with about 600 miles on it, definitely going to go up the more miles I put on it.

Ecoboost was nice, much nicer inside than my Dodge ever was, but with my landscaping business growing I needed the larger truck. Got a better deal on this truck with all the options than an XLT, so opted for the loaded one. Plan on keeping it for 10 years so why not spoil myself?

Anyway here is the pics, I absolutely love the truck. Plans are BackRack and toolbox, just had it tinted yesterday. Maybe a set of train horns and HID's down the road, but thats it. Enjoy!


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

That's a sweet truck! You're really movin' up in the world!


----------



## Mike NY (Feb 2, 2009)

I loved mine like that except when plowing driveways, Turning radius of the queen Mary.


----------



## GVL LLC (Feb 24, 2013)

That truck is sweet but I do agree that configuration is a pita to plow driveways with. My extra cab long bed is a pita too. But the truck is sweet and once you go diesel you never go back.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

If I plow with this, definitely no driveways. Strictly parking lots or condo complexes. In talks with a contractor buddy of mine to sub for him this winter doing all commercial and condo complexes, so we will see whether this gets a new Western Wideout in a few months.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

love the truck good luck with it:salute: and it might be time 4 a screen name update:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I just picked up my 3rd 6.7 two weeks ago......I wanted gray but settled on black for the 3rd time.
Between my 011&12, I've had zero problems. I sure you'll be very happy with your purchase.


----------



## GVL LLC (Feb 24, 2013)

in that case, that truck will be very fun to drive while plowing. That truck will be great for parking lots and condo complexes. Enjoy your new truck


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

good choice on the Boss v plow too!


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks for the well wishes guys. The truck is absolutely awesome, I am so happy with it. I finally got the truck I wanted.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1638912 said:


> I just picked up my 3rd 6.7 two weeks ago......I wanted gray but settled on black for the 3rd time.
> Between my 011&12, I've had zero problems. I sure you'll be very happy with your purchase.


I'm glad to hear that, and from what I've read on other forums guys have nothing but great things to say about the 6.7 motor. I'm looking forward to putting a lot of miles on her in the next decade.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

grandview;1638916 said:


> good choice on the Boss v plow too!


That truck would look incredible with a Fisher XV2 hanging off the front.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Good Luck. My regular cab is a pita in driveways. No problem with the 6.7


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

sweet truck, just make sure u get the extended warranty just in case


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That is beautiful! I love the color.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

sweet truck good luck with it . cant wait to see that western on there


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

awesome truck man


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice truck!


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

FISHERBOY;1638943 said:


> sweet truck, just make sure u get the extended warranty just in case


Did that when I bought it, powertrain and bumper-to-bumper warranties. Have coverage until 200k!

Thank you guys for the kind words!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Love it! Great Color choice as well.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice truck! 


Got the tune and dpf delete ordered yet?


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nope staying stock Mark. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark13;1639047 said:


> Nice truck!
> 
> Got the tune and dpf delete ordered yet?


I do.........he he.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice man. I hear they are animals when fully deleted, but I'm keeping mine stock as a rock. Its good enough for what I need it for. If I happen to have it when it hits 200k, than I'll delete!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

1olddogtwo;1639059 said:


> I do.........he he.


Spartan tune on your new truck?


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice Looking RIG ,Good luck... Someday when I grow up Ill Get to get one:laughing: Have fun this season with it


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Awesome new truck! I have a question for you...............how is it to plow with your front windows tinted? I love the look, but don't want my visibility to suffer when I'm plowing. THX


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Just add reverse lights and you'll be fine. I even hate plowing in fish bowl trucks without reverse lights anyway.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

WilliamOak;1639376 said:


> Just add reverse lights and you'll be fine. I even hate plowing in fish bowl trucks without reverse lights anyway.


Nice Collin


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Pic from today after she got a bath. Almost 2k miles on it now, averaging 19-20mpg highway and 15-16 mixed city/highway driving. I'd say about 800 of the miles was towing my 6x10 enclosed landscaping trailer. Loving the truck!


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

do I see a backrack on there?


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice looking Rig ...good luck with it this season ...aughta be able to push a mountain of snow


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Yes ProRack and my 11 year old WeatherGuard. Nice to have my tools easily accessible.


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*sweet truck!*

Beauty!!! Good Luck!


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

absolutely beautiful truck! That is my dream truck color and everything but with a short bed to keep the length down a bit. I settled on a 2005 instead because I couldnt get myself to swing the payments of those things


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Its only money


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice truck!! I think I'm might have to switch to try one of those 6.7s in the next couple years!


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Do it they are awesome!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

are you seriously landscaping out of that?! wayyyy too nice! 

a wideout would look good


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Yes Jared I am, but its only part time and I'm mowing 5 houses now. Looking to expand my business for next year for sure but for now its just enough. The truck is awesome, I am so happy with it. In my defense, I have seen a few Lariats pulling landscaping trailers, which makes me feel better! Plowing may happen for me this year as a sub, but not sure. Still weighing my options.

Thanks for the compliments everyone.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Bringing this back up. Truck has 7500 miles on it and is absolutely awesome. I am soooooo happy with my purchase! It's still basically stock, but I added some Recon tail lights and 3rd brake light and some LED cab light bulbs in the stock housings. Averages about 16mpg mixed driving which is great for a 10k truck.

Looking for a plow but the used prices are within a few dollars of new. Looked at a few Westerns as that is what I used to have but nothing has jumped out or been a good deal. Dealer quoted me $5600 installed for a new 8'6 Pro Plus, but if I spend that money I will get a Wideout. Found a nice Fischer Stainless V but am not familiar with them. Will be doing strictly commercial sub work this season. 

Any recommendations for a plow?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

BlueRam2500;1657335 said:


> Looking for a plow but the used prices are within a few dollars of new. Looked at a few Westerns as that is what I used to have but nothing has jumped out or been a good deal. Dealer quoted me $5600 installed for a new 8'6 Pro Plus, but if I spend that money I will get a Wideout. Found a nice Fisher Stainless V but am not familiar with them. Will be doing strictly commercial sub work this season.
> 
> Any recommendations for a plow?


From what I understand all the electrical components are the same on Fisher and Western. I prefer Fisher because I like having a trip edge. I also like the Minute Mount 2 mounting system Fisher has.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

mercer_me;1657347 said:


> From what I understand all the electrical components are the same on Fisher and Western. I prefer Fisher because I like having a trip edge. I also like the Minute Mount 2 mounting system Fisher has.


Well Mercer I have to agree with you. I don't like the two stupid legs on there ultra mount western uses verses Fishers MM2. Got reach round to set both of them verses A single lever.

Also I do like the trip edge in comparison to full trip western has. only on their Vee do thy have a trip on it..


----------



## norcoprop (Oct 22, 2012)

gallihersnow;1638927 said:


> That truck would look incredible with a Fisher XV2 hanging off the front.


NO DOUBT and make it a stainless
Norco


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

In my opinion western is the only plow to put on a 60000 dollar truck simply because in summer you pull the ears off and can't tell the truck has a plow. With fisher,boss and Myers the mounts hangs low and just don't belong on a nice truck i my eyes. For the maybe 15 times you put the plow on and off a year the extra leg is not a deal breaker. As for fisher and western they are the same plows only difference being the mount and on straight blades, wideout have full trip on western and the fishers they have trip edge. You can run fisher plows off western wire harness an vice verca. If the bulky mount does not bothers you then I'd say go fisher because I have both trip edge on my Vplow and full trip on my wideout and like the trip edge better, or just go western v and have a clean mount in summer an trip edge.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

fatheadon1;1657442 said:


> In my opinion western is the only plow to put on a 60000 dollar truck simply because in summer you pull the ears off and can't tell the truck has a plow. With fisher,boss and Myers the mounts hangs low and just don't belong on a nice truck i my eyes. For the maybe 15 times you put the plow on and off a year the extra leg is not a deal breaker. As for fisher and western they are the same plows only difference being the mount and on straight blades, wideout have full trip on western and the fishers they have trip edge. You can run fisher plows off western wire harness an vice verca. If the bulky mount does not bothers you then I'd say go fisher because I have both trip edge on my Vplow and full trip on my wideout and like the trip edge better, or just go western v and have a clean mount in summer an trip edge.


I can agree with ya on the ears on the mount part as far as visual part. But also there are only interchangeable if you have the fleet flex not so much on the ISO set up I believe.I maybe wrong but think thats is correct


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

ISO is the same thing also. if they use the new 4 pin or little older 6 pin remote they are all interchangeable


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

fatheadon1;1657465 said:


> ISO is the same thing also. if they use the new 4 pin or little older 6 pin remote they are all interchangeable


Really then i kick my self for passing up a sweet deal on a xtreme ss vee


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I definitely am leaning towards Western and the biggest thing is the look factor in the summer. I absolutely loved the Western I had on my Dodge as it was a piece of cake to install and worked flawlessly. I'm going to shop around a little more to see if I can get a better price on a new Western installed. 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## fordplowdude (Feb 1, 2005)

BlueRam2500;1657635 said:


> I definitely am leaning towards Western and the biggest thing is the look factor in the summer. I absolutely loved the Western I had on my Dodge as it was a piece of cake to install and worked flawlessly. I'm going to shop around a little more to see if I can get a better price on a new Western installed.
> 
> Thanks for all the help!


Sweet truck! FDR Hitches in Hawthorne just quoted me $5,295 on a 9' Western Pro Plus. Maybe check them out?


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Funny thats who I e-mailed, but the one in Pequannock. Was that installed?


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Nice truck, good luck with it!


----------



## fordplowdude (Feb 1, 2005)

BlueRam2500;1657662 said:


> Funny thats who I e-mailed, but the one in Pequannock. Was that installed?


Yes installed. That's the best price I found. I called 2 other places.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I'll have to call them. That's an unbelievable price!


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

You aren't going to actually do work with that truck? Seems a shame doesn't it - but after all, thats what these HD's are supposed to be for...


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

edgeair;1658057 said:


> You aren't going to actually do work with that truck? Seems a shame doesn't it - but after all, thats what these HD's are supposed to be for...


I bought it to work. Sure it looks great and was expensive, but it tows my landscape trailer all summer, hauls my quad around, and hauls firewood in the winter time on the weekends. It's an awesome truck, I am so happy I bought it, and if it can make me money I have no problem doing so. I do agree and some friends say I'm crazy for working with it, but after all it's only a truck. If I didn't use it so much, I would have kept my F150.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

BlueRam2500;1658443 said:


> I bought it to work. Sure it looks great and was expensive, but it tows my landscape trailer all summer, hauls my quad around, and hauls firewood in the winter time on the weekends. It's an awesome truck, I am so happy I bought it, and if it can make me money I have no problem doing so. I do agree and some friends say I'm crazy for working with it, but after all it's only a truck. If I didn't use it so much, I would have kept my F150.


Absolutely. I was saying that with a grin as I typed it. We all hope these things make us money. And you can't go wrong with a diesel, anyone who goes diesel never goes back. You likely already know that.

I just got a Laramie Longhorn this year with 2000 miles on it and my cousin said the same thing to me when I hooked it up to my 30' gooseneck trailer and my dump trailer. This isn't Beverly Hills I told him....


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

edgeair;1658449 said:


> Absolutely. I was saying that with a grin as I typed it. We all hope these things make us money. And you can't go wrong with a diesel, anyone who goes diesel never goes back. You likely already know that.
> 
> I just got a Laramie Longhorn this year with 2000 miles on it and my cousin said the same thing to me when I hooked it up to my 30' gooseneck trailer and my dump trailer. This isn't Beverly Hills I told him....


I know man. It's funny how people say that to us, but those are people who don't understand that we buy them to work as well as play. I bought my F150 and liked it, but coming from a 3/4 ton Cummins to that was tough. Had the chance for the F350 (dream truck) and jumped on it. Best decision I've made! Best of luck to you this season.


----------

